# Installing VOOM



## Antknee (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi. I called Dish and they said it would be $99 to install the second dish for VOOM. Are there any tricks to this or is it like installing a regular dish?
I currently have one coax going to my 942, then it is split in two for sat1 and sat2. Would I need to run another seperate coax for VOOM?
Thanks


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Antknee said:


> Hi. I called Dish and they said it would be $99 to install the second dish for VOOM. Are there any tricks to this or is it like installing a regular dish?
> I currently have one coax going to my 942, then it is split in two for sat1 and sat2. Would I need to run another seperate coax for VOOM?
> Thanks


No, but we have to assume that your dish right now doesn't point to either 61.5 or 129, so you'll need another dish. A one-dish solution is possible with a Dish 1000, which has a single LNB fed into a DPP Twin. Based on what little you've said, you may already have the DPP Twin LNB.

A two dish solution would be to mount another dish, pointed at 61.5 or 129, and feed that output into your DPP Twin.

Either way, you wouldn't need another cable, just a different dish.


----------



## Antknee (Oct 13, 2005)

Sorry, I am very new to the world of Dish.... 
What is a DPP twin? How can I tell if I have a DPP Twin LNB? How can I tell if I have a Dish 1000?
So if I have the above, I wouldn't need another dish?
Thanks!


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

You already have a DPP twin since there is only one cable feeding the 942. However it doesn't matter what you have now since the install would include whatever changes would be required. The previous poster is correct, you'll either get a new DISH1000 or they'll add a second dish. It's likely you'll still have only one feed to the 942.


----------



## Antknee (Oct 13, 2005)

ok, so back to my original question.. Can I do this myself? Is there a how-to posted somewhere? 
Thanks!


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Antknee said:


> Sorry, I am very new to the world of Dish....
> What is a DPP twin? How can I tell if I have a DPP Twin LNB? How can I tell if I have a Dish 1000?
> So if I have the above, I wouldn't need another dish?
> Thanks!


If you do a Check Switch from the Installation Menu, I think it'll say what LNBs and what satellites it finds. If you don't see 129 or 61.5, you'll need another dish.

Here's the thread on adding 61.5 to your mix:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=41404&highlight=adding+61.5

Here's the thread on adding 129:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=442676&highlight=adding+129#post442676


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Antknee said:


> ...Can I do this myself? Thanks!


Probably not. :nono2:

I say that due to your apparent unfamiliarity with the terminology (thus, the technology). I would advise you to cough up the $99 and have Voom installed by a pro.

Money well spent, IMO. :dance:


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

Back to your original question. Can to install yourself? Yes, but it's unlikely you'll save much, if any money. You'll need the extra(or new dish) plus cabling.


----------



## Antknee (Oct 13, 2005)

Ok, thanks


----------

